# I have been hacked



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

someone has gotten into my account and changed my signature logo to a giant photo of an O gauge layout. Many of the phots in my galleries have also disappeared. Nothing seems to work right and I keep getting sent to a Email help site. I sent an email to the people in charge, we will see if I get any response. If not I will probably have to shut down.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

If it happened to you then it could happen to others. 

For whatever it's worth, I've just changed my password on the assumption that perhaps someone actually hacked the site and has access to passwords and other information.

Shields Up!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

It appears mine got hacked too. My signature shows some guy changing a race car tire.

Who is running this place now that Dwight is gone?


Update: At least I was able to delete the guy changing a tire and replace it with something more appropriate.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think Pete got hacked too, some half finished figure with too much facial hair....


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not sure that it is hacked, more likely, some IT guy changed a bit of code somewhere to fix a problem, and it effected something else that was not expected to.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine has changed too, and I cant seem to change it back.  I have tried uploading a new signature image and replacing the huge one, which isnt my photo, and I never asked for.. but it wont take..
Scot


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

something to do with this?

http://forums.mylargescale.com/32-f...ons/88022-forum-issues-following-updates.html


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I was able to change mine afterall..
the upload of a new image didnt work for me, it wouldn't replace the "fake" one..instead I had to edit the .html code itself, and use the IMG tags to put in my own image..that worked.


Scot


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

*maybe related ...*

My signature, which looks fine under profiles, no longer posts. Not a huge deal, but annoying. Not worth any of my time (other than this post).

Update: with this post, all is well. Maybe they were doing some sort of upgrade in the last few days which screwed things up?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My image hasn't changed. AND I wouldn't know what to do IF it did change! Frankly, I do ALL my posting and photos on Large Scale Central now anyway.

My project "builds" are all posted on LSC because everything works over there. I don't have to be an IT guy to fix my own stuff like THIS site. Sad to see this in this "condition".


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Apparently the FTP server that hosts our photos was not migrated with the site to the new cloud-based storage. All of our photos went offline. All of the photos we use in our signature files, posts, etc. went away. It's been like that for three or four days now. The photos on the home page were also offline.

It appears that has been fixed, as I can see my photos and my sig line again, my 1st Class photos can be viewed again, and the images on the home page have magically re-appeared. 

Hopefully this resolves the problem.

Later,

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow - some sig block photo!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kevin... Just a note of information.. 

The link to my website and all my photos appears to be gone. All links to my website are showing nothing but code. or a 404 error message.. 

Any solution????? I did email the support folks but have not heard back... 

Thanks for any help....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
the pages I had left in my MLS space are also corrpupted..
I wrote this in the 1st class forum a few days ago:




> (One and a quarter years later..)
> 
> well, im glad I moved my pages! I moved them because I was concerned our MLS pages might disappear..and it looks like they have.  they haven't been technically deleted, but they are corrupted to the point that they might as well be..check out a few of my pages that I didn't migrate:
> 
> ...


I moved all my webpages off of MLS over a year ago, because I suspected this would eventually happen..and as predicted, it seems it now has. 


Scot


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for that info, Scot. 

Yeah.... Should have moved my stuff as well... 

I'll see what I can do to recover from the move.. 

Again, thanks for the reply.....


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know if this is related to the site being hacked? couple of days ago I received a PM from a person who seems just joined 2018 and 0 posts at this time. Person was asking for my personal Email address as they had something 'very important' to talk to me about. Being suspicious, I responded that I'd prefer to continue communications via MLS PM. Haven't herd from that person since. Any others been contacted like this?? Thank you.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> I don't know if this is related to the site being hacked? couple of days ago I received a PM from a person who seems just joined 2018 and 0 posts at this time. Person was asking for my personal Email address as they had something 'very important' to talk to me about. Being suspicious, I responded that I'd prefer to continue communications via MLS PM. Haven't herd from that person since. Any others been contacted like this?? Thank you.



The original title of this thread: "I have been hacked"..is incorrect. There was no hacking. The changing of the photos is due to yet more mistakes being made by the people who run this site..It was a continuation of the process of screwing up our MLS storage space that began years ago. This time they just went and destroyed it completely, so the saga is now basically over.



Being contacted by someone asking for your email address is completely unrelated to that. But you were right to not give out your email..


Scot


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Nick Jr said:


> I don't know if this is related to the site being hacked?  couple of days ago I received a PM from a person who seems just joined 2018 and 0 posts at this time. Person was asking for my personal Email address as they had something 'very important' to talk to me about. Being suspicious, I responded that I'd prefer to continue communications via MLS PM. Haven't herd from that person since. Any others been contacted like this?? Thank you.



Ya, I got the same message, and didn't reply, but I reported it right away, and posted it in the Public Forums asking if anyone else received the PM. The next evening when I came home, I went to check to see if anyone responded, and the thread was removed, but so was the violator. I clicked on her name from the PM, and it shows she was banned.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, thank you for the response, I didn't see your posting so I guess it had been taken down. We have to be constantly vigilant as there seem to always be new ways to attempt to invade us. LiG.


----------

